# Better Version of Boëllmann: Suite gothique Op25; IV. Toccata (C minor)



## theironduck (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm looking for a brass quartet or quintet of "Boëllmann: Suite gothique Op25; IV. Toccata (C minor)" or any other arrangement other than organ.

I've heard it before in Church but only arrangements I find online are organs. Not knocking organs but I'm a brass player.

thanks!


----------

